# He's finally here!



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Still gotta think of a name!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Awwww! Congrats! I'm sure you're so excited!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Woooo! Finally!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I'm so happy for you  
He is stunning


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

It was love at first sight... seriously.

Poor guy had a rough trip home though! We got caught in traffic so we were in the car for around 2 hours instead of 1. He ended up puking and pooping everywhere, but he's okay now. He had some water and ate some food and now he's found himself a cozy spot between the fleece blanket and the PVC pipe to sleep in


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Poor little guy. My Loki got carsick on the way home too, it's pretty gross, isn't it? I'm glad your baby feels better now, give him a snuggle and a kiss for me. <3

Also he's really uber cute. -wuvs-


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Sela said:


> Poor little guy. My Loki got carsick on the way home too, it's pretty gross, isn't it? I'm glad your baby feels better now, give him a snuggle and a kiss for me. <3
> 
> Also he's really uber cute. -wuvs-


Awe poor Loki
Yeah I felt bad, he was puking so much and I was like  I tried to offer him water and food when we took a break, but he wouldn't take it... He ate when he got home though.

I left him alone for a couple of hours, but he started exploring by himself. I took him out coz he was showing interest in my hand (he crawled onto it). He was cuddling on the crook of my arm earlier, and now he's sleeping in my hoodie pocket!


----------



## Amy1024 (Mar 18, 2010)

Congratz!! I hope you will be able to fall asleep tonight :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I remember you said you liked the name Sushi so going with that theme you could alway name him Nori or Udon  Udon sounds cute and its a really yummy on top of it lol


----------



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

Hedgieonboard said:


> I remember you said you liked the name Sushi so going with that theme you could alway name him Nori or Udon


You could name him Uni! I remember thinking, the last time I was at an aquarium, how much sea urchins look like balled up hedgies.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Super cuuuuuute! I keep seeing pictures and videos of babies and want one so bad, someday. Vera was a year old, Hester I thought was going to be a baby and turned out to be like steroid hog, I hope to god she's done growing (420 grams) and then "Loki of the North" as I'll call him here, not to be confused with Sela's Loki (heh) is 2 years old. Car sickness I've never had to deal with, Vera had a 3 hour drive home in a truck seat that shook at 65 mph, slept all the way through. Hester scratched and clawed at the box and Loki hid in his bag. Montreal Traffic can be so insane, use to go there once in a great while to pick someone up from the airport, until the whole 9/11 border crap began.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Your new baby is just gorgeous!!!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Puffers315 said:


> Super cuuuuuute! I keep seeing pictures and videos of babies and want one so bad, someday. Vera was a year old, Hester I thought was going to be a baby and turned out to be like steroid hog, I hope to god she's done growing (420 grams) and then "Loki of the North" as I'll call him here, not to be confused with Sela's Loki (heh) is 2 years old. Car sickness I've never had to deal with, Vera had a 3 hour drive home in a truck seat that shook at 65 mph, slept all the way through. Hester scratched and clawed at the box and Loki hid in his bag. Montreal Traffic can be so insane, use to go there once in a great while to pick someone up from the airport, until the whole 9/11 border crap began.


Yeah, it was awful  We were jerking back and forth coz of the horrible drivers AND driving for a really long time... poor thing.



shetland said:


> Your new baby is just gorgeous!!!


Thank you  Yeah, he's just adorable! I've already fallen in love with him.

My family and I came up with a couple of names, but we can't decide on one!
We were thinking of the following:
1) Songi - After "bamsongi" which means chestnut in Korean
2) Kashi - It means "thorn" in Korean

so yeah  which do you guys like better?


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

I vote for Kashi, it rolls off the tongue better than Songi, though I'm probably pronouncing that one wrong (songy, song-i) ?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Puffers315 said:


> I vote for Kashi, it rolls off the tongue better than Songi, though I'm probably pronouncing that one wrong (songy, song-i) ?


yeah it's pronounced song-ee

but yeah everyone seems to like Kashi more 

the reason why I put Songi in the mix is because my mom suggested it and she is being Ms Grumpy Pants about me getting another pet :lol:


----------



## shealynn87 (Jun 6, 2010)

He is sooo cute! Do you know what his coloring is called? My vote goes the Kashi, but it makes me think of the cereal brand not Korean. If you want a cute and obviously Korean name I would name him Kimchi! Congrats on you new baby!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I vote Kashi too, its super cute and I love the meaning of it


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Kashi has my vote!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

shealynn87 said:


> He is sooo cute! Do you know what his coloring is called? My vote goes the Kashi, but it makes me think of the cereal brand not Korean. If you want a cute and obviously Korean name I would name him Kimchi! Congrats on you new baby!


LOL yeah, it makes me think of those kashi granola bars XD
but if I write it out the correct way in English, it looks retarded, because it would be Ggashi and yeah @[email protected] haha
Also, I wouldn't name him Kimchi because him and Kimchi have nothing in common ^-^ And I'm not looking for something that is obviously Korean because I'm Korean myself and uh yeah


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

seriously adorable.

thankfully, Sweetie didn't puke in his ride home.

not to sound self-opinionated or anything, but i've personally decided against "edible" names.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

fracturedcircle said:


> seriously adorable.
> 
> thankfully, Sweetie didn't puke in his ride home.
> 
> not to sound self-opinionated or anything, but i've personally decided against "edible" names.


Well none of the names I suggested were after something edible haha 
I didn't consider kashi because it reminded me of the granola bars, I considered it because it means something that relates to the hedgehog in another language, AKA my mother tongue, Korean.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> fracturedcircle said:
> 
> 
> > seriously adorable.
> ...


yes, i meant sushi.  let us know what you decide on.

my own problem is that i love *so many* russian names, but i live in the states and i know everyone would be like, "huh?!"


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

fracturedcircle said:


> shaelikestaquitos said:
> 
> 
> > fracturedcircle said:
> ...


lol still! if they're cute names who cares 

i think i'm going with kashi 

yeah i wanted to name him tofu, not sushi, at one point but not anymoarzzz


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

So today I spent a couple of hours bonding with Kashi. He slept in my pocket from 7-9 and woke up later on to snack on some cat food while still being in my pocket 
nomnom!


----------



## Amy1024 (Mar 18, 2010)

That's so cute! And you're so lucky he would sleep inside your hoodie's pocket. The first and last time I put Hershi in my hoodie's pocket, she pooped and peed in it. :? 

And Kashi is a perfect name for him; it's very cute!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I guess somebody really loves their new baby! I love all of the pictures. I would love more Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

<3 Cuuuute. Kiss his little nose for me.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Amy1024 said:


> That's so cute! And you're so lucky he would sleep inside your hoodie's pocket. The first and last time I put Hershi in my hoodie's pocket, she pooped and peed in it. :?
> 
> And Kashi is a perfect name for him; it's very cute!


Haha yeah, he's pooped on me once so far... but I've figured out a way for him to not pee/poop on me. I usually wake him up and let him walk around his cage for a bit so that he does whatever he needs to do (if I don't he gets agitated and will start pacing around me and pee/poop on me lol).


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

He's adorable!  
I can't wait until I get mine.


----------

